# The haint call



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone ever hear of this call. I just checked out the site and man is that a nice sounding gobble call
http://www.downndirtyoutdoors.com/haint-call.aspx


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Personally the tone is not deep enough.. The Rhythm is way to fast.. Scouring the internet it sounds as if it is difficult to get right.. Watching the video from the GNCC Gobbling it did not fair well.. 

Knight and Hale came out with a similar product and from a trusted friend at the convention it is much better for 20 bucks vs 60.. 

Here is another one that came out this year for 15 bucks.. I prefer the rhythm and tone.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I have not used the Haint call. But I think the premise has some merit. I remember reading what the author referred to as the Hush Gobble. It is a gobble that he thought was used by sub-dominate birds to test the waters before coming to a hen. I believe I have seen and heard this twice while hunting- it is a softer and somewhat muffled gobble and sounds somewhat hurried. It may have been just the way the bird sounds naturally. But when I remember the posture of the bird and how close it was when it gobbled there was something not up to snuff. And the fact that other hunters have taken note of this- also adds to the possibility of it being viable in the field. Both video calls sound a little too raspy for me. A gobble call a little clearer and one where the syllables are individual sounds realistic to me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Personally the tone is not deep enough.. The Rhythm is way to fast.. Scouring the internet it sounds as if it is difficult to get right.. Watching the video from the GNCC Gobbling it did not fair well..
> 
> Knight and Hale came out with a similar product and from a trusted friend at the convention it is much better for 20 bucks vs 60..
> 
> Here is another one that came out this year for 15 bucks.. I prefer the rhythm and tone. Flextone Game Calls Offers the Thunder Gobble for 2012 - YouTube


 My understanding is that these guys sent their call to K&H first to test and now K&H is making them.:lol:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

From everything I've read guys are having a real hard time getting the same sound as the guys on the video. I think I'll save my $60 and continue using my diaphragm for gobbles......for as much as I do it, it sounds just fine.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess my EX was right I am a Turkey. I do not use a tube, shaker or diaphragm I do it like a real Turkey from the throat and actuate it with my mouth. I do not do it much in the woods for fear of being hunted.

Jim


----------

